# She Came Back With Broken 42" Bolt Cutters - Abus 1 Theves 0 - With Pics



## Ziemas (Apr 11, 2005)

A friend of mine has been using an old Abus chain of mine for awhile. I don't have a use for it, and I'm more than happy let let her have it on permanent loan.

She just stopped by to show me what she found attached to the chain after a few drinks at the local pub. Thankfully she had the good sense to know that I'd love to see the broken bolt cutters and lugged them home for me. I'll let the photos speak for themselves.





































The lock is an Abus City Chain 1010 with 9mm links. https://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scr...84166104&select=0104b02&artikel=4003318125287

Also posted at Bike Forums.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

hahaha That is a classic, and those are big boltcutters! Too bad they were probably stolen too.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

It broke suddenly. Depending on where the hands were relative to the guy's body when applying full force, the user is likely badly bruised and possibly singing falsetto for awhile. THAT would have been great on You-tube! :thumbsup:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Ha! That's awesome.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone seen this one? I haven't run across it here or any of the blogs I read.

You know the outcome before the thefts.


----------



## Ziemas (Apr 11, 2005)

dixie whiskey said:


> Anyone seen this one? I haven't run across it here or any of the blogs I read.
> 
> You know the outcome before the thefts.


Jaa, that one has been doing the rounds for a few years now.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

That video was on here about a year ago- Thank you, Hector!

Nice to see you here, Ziemas, and thanks for the amusement! I don`t know what an Abus chain is. If it`s one of those European boogers with links made of big fat square stock, I don`t think we have them in N.A. You have a pic of the chain, any chance? Do they tend to be even stronger than D locks?


----------



## Ziemas (Apr 11, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> That video was on here about a year ago- Thank you, Hector!
> 
> Nice to see you here, Ziemas, and thanks for the amusement! I don`t know what an Abus chain is. If it`s one of those European boogers with links made of big fat square stock, I don`t think we have them in N.A. You have a pic of the chain, any chance? Do they tend to be even stronger than D locks?


There is a link at the bottom of the OP to the chain that was used. It's a mid-range chain with 9mm links; the high end ones have 12mm links.

As for the difference between chains and U-locks, I think it comes down to personal preference. I have and use both, depending on where I'll be riding to and how many bikes there are to lock.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I like the fact they sell locks so I can lock my kids
http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scre...082010647520910&select=0104b12&ArtikelGrID=12


----------

